# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دوره في مجال التحليل المالي والفني للاسواق الماليه تعقد في كوالالمبور اسبانيا جورجيا

## مركزتدريب

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
التحليل المالي و الفني للاسواق الماليه

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل.* 
*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :**الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com**صفحتنا على الفيس بوك: https://www.facebook.com/almjdhrjo/**صفحتنا على تويتر : https://twitter.com/AlmjdCenter**صفحتنا على يوتيوب* *youtube** : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsk...Q5pqk4A/videos**البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com**هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255

*وفيما يلي بقية دورات الاوراق المالية  :*-  دورة ادارة الاوراق الماليه- دورة ادارة الاورق التجاريه- دورة مفهوم الاسواق الماليه- دورة ادارة المحافظ الاستثماريه و الاوراق الماليه- دورة التحليل المالي و الفني للاسواق الماليه- دورة مخاطر محافظ الائتمان و ادارتها

*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

